# Left Buttock Pain/Sore Back



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello, I am wondering if someone esle is suffering from this? I've had it for 2 weeks now and my doctor can't understand why. I've had IBS for 2 years and over the last few weeks I've had trouble with going to the bathroom. My doctor is giving me a blood test on wednesday but the buttock pain is killing me. I take painkillers and muscle pills too but does anyone esle suffer from this? Any advice would be great!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In the buttock usually is more either in the muscles or nerves than from the GI tract. If it doesn't ease up it may be worth getting an x-ray or MRI or at least being evaluated. You could have a pinched nerve or a muscle tear and sometimes self-treatment with a few pain pills or muscle relaxers isn't enough to deal with an injury, etc.


----------



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

At times it can move around but I keep using the cream. Everyone thinks its funny but to me, it's hell!


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been going through this too. It's my left buttock and lower back. It's much worse when i lay down and then try to get up or try to switch positions. I'm going to the dr. next week. It's not a unbearable pain though.


----------



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

The pain is going away now. I've also got skin tags and anul fissures as well. It's hard but I've got some cream to help with that.


----------

